# Coloured discharge (TMI-sorry)



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi, I'm just over 8 weeks pregnant and haven't had my booking in app with my midwife yet, I had a scan on tues which showed everything is fine but woke up on wed and had a very small amount of brown coloured discharge (I say discharge and not spotting cos it was only there when I wiped after having a wee) I had no more that day or the next but had the same thing on fri and then again this morning. I'm not having any pains apart from slight af cramps and mild backaches that I've been having since before I did the hpt. I was just wondering whether this is normal or cause for concern? Any help would be much appreciated as I am startin to worry a little. Many thanks. Nic xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

that sort of discoloured discharge can be commo in early pregnancy but as it isn't 'normal' you should contact your GP who can refer you to an early pregnancy assessment unit, just to be sure

let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Oink. Thanku for your swift reply. Will phone docs as soon as they open this morning. I'll let u know how I get on. Thanks again, Nic x


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi. Just to update you, went to gp yesterday and was told I'm having a "threatened miscarriage"   because I only had a scan last week they said I have to wait for another but they are going to rescan on fri. Have been told to stay off work with my feet up untill then so thats what I'm doing! I'm trying to keep positive and not panic but I feel like everything's crashing down around me. Thanks for your advice I would of prob just stuck my head in the sand otherwise which wouldn't of done me any favours at all. Nic x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi HUn

we'll be thinking of you.   Do as suggested and take it easy with your feet up.

As i said before, it is common but not normal and many ladies go on to have healthy full term pregnancies. Let me know how you get on, on friday.



Take care x


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi again! Just wanted to update you after our scan today...everything's ok   Apparently it's a slight bruise at the bottom of my womb thats caused the spotting and the cause could be intercourse   (was rather embarrassed by this as you can prob imagine!!) everything was fine though babys growing well and we've been moved forward by a couple of days. I can't begin to describe the relief we felt to see that heartbeat again, we also got to see him/her wriggling about a bit. Will be abstaining from   for the following weeks   that's for sure. small price to pay though!!!! Thanks again Oink. Love Nic xx


----------

